# fix a torn patio swing canvas backing?



## joecaption

They make those swings out of the cheapest fabric possible. The UV just destroys the fabric after a year or 2.
If your that attached to the swing I'd have a new one made out of Sunbrella material instead trying to attach a patch to bad material.
Sunbrella is the industry standard in the marine industry for boat tops among other things it's used for.
http://www.sunbrella.com/

If you treat any new outdoor fabrics with a product like this it will last longer and fade less.
http://www.superiorcarcare.net/303higtecfab.html
I use it on all my life jackets, flags, boat tops and it's amazing the difference.


----------



## Rav

Hi, ardiy. I see you live in Manitoba, Canada, so the specific place I used to repair (replace, actually) our torn patio glider sling fabric may not be of direct use to you. But you might be able to get ideas on such places nearer to you, and the services they offer, from their web site and from an article on them in the Washington Post. Links below. This place (Criterion Lawn Furniture Repair) did an excellent job for us; they also stripped and re-powder coated a patio table for us. They pick up and deliver within 50 miles of many east-coast US cities (perhaps useful info to others here, I know that won't help you).

http://criterionrepair.com/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-adv/specialsales/homefashion/post86.html

-- Rav


----------



## wkearney99

It's unlikely you'll find an actual replacement kit, not unless you know the brand and they're still making that model. Otherwise, I'd look for a local boat canvas or upholstery shop and have them quote you on making a new set. And consider hitting up the boat places a few months into the winter when their works slows down. That frame isn't really much different than how a boat's 'bimini' cover is constructed. A nice new set made out of Sunbrella or other UV resistant materials would look great.


----------

